# New Metal Band For A Seiko 5



## ernestrome (Dec 27, 2006)

What metal bracelets would you recommend to stop my seiko 5 feeling cheap. That said i am looking for a cheap upgrade too, don't want the new strap to cost more than the watch! Tried it on a nato already, and not into leather. Thanks.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Are you sure it is 18mm? Mine, admittedly an oldish (2001) one, is 19mm. I put a 19mm solid link oyster on it.


----------



## ernestrome (Dec 27, 2006)

quoll said:


> Are you sure it is 18mm? Mine, admittedly an oldish (2001) one, is 19mm. I put a 19mm solid link oyster on it.


Lol, i am glad i asked now. Thanks for the pointer.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Quoll is right, you do have to be carefull, mine is 18mm (2006 model). I don't know if Seiko have changed them all now, or if both sizes are still being made.


----------



## ernestrome (Dec 27, 2006)

unlcky alf said:


> Quoll is right, you do have to be carefull, mine is 18mm (2006 model). I don't know if Seiko have changed them all now, or if both sizes are still being made.


I assumed mine was 18 because my 18mm nato seems to fit perfectly, but i had better get a ruler out.


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

I think you'll find it is 19mm, my SNX123 is. 19mm oysters are available on the usual place. I'm watching a few at the moment.

Cheers,

Tim.


----------

